# Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

						Samsung will ab dem Jahr 2021 auf neuartige Batterietechnologie mit Graphen verwenden, so die Aussage eines Leaks. Die neuen Akkus halten höhere Temperaturen aus, als aktuelle Lithium-Ionen-Zellen und können so unter anderem schneller aufgeladen werden. Derartige Batterien könnten in einer Vielzahl Geräte von Smartphones, Notebooks bis hin zu Elektroautos eingebaut werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*


----------



## MircoSfot (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Woher kommen die ganzen Rohstoffe? Am Fließband entstehen heute unzählig viele Produkte die keiner brauch......Hauptsache Arbeit, Geld und die totale Zerstörung der Umwelt. Wann kommt endlich der lang ersehnte Reset?


----------



## denrusl (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Woher kommen die ganzen Rohstoffe? Am Fließband entstehen heute unzählig viele Produkte die keiner brauch......Hauptsache Arbeit, Geld und die totale Zerstörung der Umwelt. Wann kommt endlich der lang ersehnte Reset?



effizienz kommt nicht von heute auf morgen, die Welt muss leider weiter gehen. Mir wäre auch lieber alle Ländern vereinen Ihre Ressourcen um das Problem deutlich schneller zu lösen aber das wird nicht passieren bis es fast zu spät oder gar zu spät ist. Bis dahin sollten Sie sich damit abfinden das man aus dem nichts nichts erschaffen kann. Ihnen steht es natürlich frei sich von jeglichem Eigentum zu befreien und ein Leben im Wald in einer Lehmhütte zu fristen


----------



## projectneo (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Woher kommen die ganzen Rohstoffe? Am Fließband entstehen heute unzählig viele Produkte die keiner brauch......Hauptsache Arbeit, Geld und die totale Zerstörung der Umwelt. Wann kommt endlich der lang ersehnte Reset?



Wovon redest du? So funktioniert unsere Welt, dass viele verschiedene Dinge erforscht und gebaut werden. Je nachdem was sich durchsetzt geht es weiter.
Die Rohstoffe haben wir auf unserem Planeten oder woher soll das Öl für unsere Autos und Kraftwerke kommen?


----------



## Ganjafield (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Ein neuer Technologiesprung in Sachen Akkus ist schon lange überfällig. Was nützen dir die schnellsten Autos, Smartphones und Laptops wenn die Batterie schnell leer ist und sich nur langsam wieder aufladen lässt?


----------



## weisserteufel (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr. Woher kommen die ganzen Rohstoffe? Am Fließband entstehen heute unzählig viele Produkte die keiner brauch......Hauptsache Arbeit, Geld und die totale Zerstörung der Umwelt. Wann kommt endlich der lang ersehnte Reset?



Was wäre für dich ein angemessener Reset? Wieder in die Höhle zurück? Weltbevölkerung vierteln?

Aus dem Artikel geht ja noch nicht mal hervor welche Rohstoffe für diese Akkus überhaupt genutzt werden und wie nachhaltig das Ganze ist. Daher würde ich da zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch nicht richten wollen.


----------



## BigYundol (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Gleichzeitig +45% Kapazität und schnelleres Laden ist eine Ansage, sehr geil 

Ein Tesla S bsw. würde dann statt max. 400-500km/Ladung neu 580-725km schaffen, was mehr wäre als viele Benziner.

Ich persönlich hoffe auf zeitnah wesentlich günstigere Speicher pro kWh für die Solaranlage ^^


----------



## wurstkuchen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Sommerloch und neue wunder Batterie Techniken die es niemals geben wird, wer kennt es nicht. Fehln noch Beiträge zu Fusionsenergie, Festplattentechniken, Quantencomputern und schwarzen Löchern.


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

-_- ist schon wieder Happy Battery Day? Ich verfolge seit über 10 Jahren News und wissenschaftliche Artikel zu "brandnew battery technology will revolutionize the market!"

Und was war? Nix. Bisher ist alles aus den Laboren in der Versenkung verschwunden. Warum sollten die Batteriehersteller ihr Milliardenbusiness auch kaputt machen. Solange die Welt den alten Scheiß noch kauft ist doch alles prima. Neue Technologien werden aufgekauft und schwups... versenkt! 

Ich glaub das erst wenn man es auch kaufen kann! Bis dann ist das PR und sonst nichts.


----------



## Bevier (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Samsung forscht an Akkus, die wärmer werden können, also noch wärmer? ^^

Wie oft gab es jetzt schon Berichte von Samsung-Akkus, die so heiß wurden, dass das Telefon Feuer fing? Ganze Smartphone-Modelle, die komplett eingestellt wurden, weil sie förmlich explodieren konnten. Ja, darin liegt sicher Samsungs Zukunft Allerdings möchte ich einen dann rot glühenden Aluminium-Block weder in die Hand nehmen, noch ans Ohr halten...


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

@MicroSfot
Die Natur des Menschen werden wir nicht aufhalten und meiner Meinung nach sind
wir mindestens schon im 2. Reset, aber das ist ein anderes Problem...

BTT:
Ich hoffe das daraus was wird @BigYundol.

@ Wurstkuchen
Du hast die Klimakatastrophe vergessen. Von Hardware hast du zwar kein Plan, 
aber ich sehe eine glanzvolle Zukunft deinerseits bei der AFD.....


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Bei dem Text im Artikel kann einem ja schwindlich werden entweder Batterie oder Akku, aber da es sich hier um wiederaufladbare Zellen dreht, ist es wohl nur Batterie der Lapsus!


----------



## Jobsti84 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Ich finde Beiträge zu Akkus immer interessant, gerade wenn eine neue Technik mehr oder minder kurz vor Release steht.
Mein letzter Lieblingsakku war (Für meine Anwendungen), bzw. ist derzeit LiFePo4._ (Zwecks sehr großem Temperaturbereich und extrem hohe Ladezyklen)_

Btw. hat man denn wieder mal was von den Akkus mit Alufolie gehört, welche in 1-2s aufgeladen sind und primär für biegsame Geräte gedacht sind?
Solche Geschichten finde ich recht spannend.


----------



## Arndtagonist (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Hatte gehofft, etwas mehr über die Nachhaltigkeit dieser Akkus im Vergleich zu anderen zu erfahren. Graphit als Rohstoff wäre zunächst ein deutlicher Fortschritt im Vergleich zum bisherigen Vorgehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

"Graphen"


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich finde Beiträge zu Akkus immer interessant, gerade wenn eine neue Technik mehr oder minder kurz vor Release steht.
> Mein letzter Lieblingsakku war (Für meine Anwendungen), bzw. ist derzeit LiFePo4._ (Zwecks sehr großem Temperaturbereich und extrem hohe Ladezyklen)_
> 
> Btw. hat man denn wieder mal was von den Akkus mit Alufolie gehört, welche in 1-2s aufgeladen sind und primär für biegsame Geräte gedacht sind?
> Solche Geschichten finde ich recht spannend.



Wo gibt's das alles zu kaufen?


----------



## ZeXes (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

2021 klingt durchaus logisch.

Nächstes Jahr kommt mit dem S11, ein S10 Refresh und das Jahr darauf dann das Redesign mit Graphen Akku ect. .

Ich halte die Nachricht für sehr glaubwürdig. Bin sehr auf die neuen Batterien gespannt und wie sie sich im Alltag schlagen werden.


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



ZeXes schrieb:


> 2021 klingt durchaus logisch.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr kommt mit dem S11, ein S10 Refresh und das Jahr darauf dann das Redesign mit Graphen Akku ect. .
> 
> Ich halte die Nachricht für sehr glaubwürdig. Bin sehr auf die neuen Batterien gespannt und wie sie sich im Alltag schlagen werden.



Was hoffen lässt, ist dass diese News mal von einem Konzern kommen und nicht aus der Forschung selbst (Unis etc.). Samsung unterliegt nun mal dem Marktdruck. So eine Technologie könnte ein riesen Wettbewerbsvorteil für sie sein gegenüber anderen Consumer Electronics mit Lithium Ionen Akkus ohne Graphen Elektroden. Die können dann höchstens von Samsung ihre Akkus einkaufen.

Bin gespannt. Aber wie gesagt, Testlabor ist eine Sache. Serienreife mit Gewährleistung was anderes.


----------



## ZeXes (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Was hoffen lässt, ist dass diese News mal von einem Konzern kommen und nicht aus der Forschung selbst (Unis etc.). Samsung unterliegt nun mal dem Marktdruck. So eine Technologie könnte ein riesen Wettbewerbsvorteil für sie sein gegenüber anderen Consumer Electronics mit Lithium Ionen Akkus ohne Graphen Elektroden. Die können dann höchstens von Samsung ihre Akkus einkaufen.
> 
> Bin gespannt. Aber wie gesagt, Testlabor ist eine Sache. Serienreife mit Gewährleistung was anderes.



Und Samsung hatte schonmal seine Probleme mit Akkus (Note7). Die werden hier extra vorsichtig sein.

Sollten sie aber die Graphen Akkus hinkriegen, dann können sie den Einkaufspreis bestimmen, da Monopol.
Jeder große Smartphonehersteller wird bei Samsung kaufen wollen. Huawei, Apple ect. . 

Samsung kann ja schon bei ihren Displays die Richtung vorgeben, weil die aktuell die besten auf den Markt sind. 
Jetzt noch Graphene Akkus. 

Würde schon für Samsung laufen.


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

An Graphen-Akkus wird ja schon eine ganze Weile geforscht, angeblich ja auch von Fisker (falls die nicht schon wieder Bankrott sind) und Tesla (Panasonic?). Wäre nicht schlecht wenn hier bald was kommt. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch den "XNRGI-Akku", der auf Poren-Wafern basieren soll, und angeblich eine 3-6 mal höhere Energiedichte aufweisen wird - aber wohl noch 5-6 Jahre brauch.

So oder so, schon für Kleinstgeräte ist eine neue revolutionäre Akkutechnik überfällig. Ein Smartphone bei permanenter Benutzung erst nach einer Woche wieder aufladen, oder bei gelegentlicher Nutzung 1x im Monat, oder Traktionsakkus die deutlich kleiner und leichter werden und trotzdem mehr Reichweite erlauben - deutlich bessere Akkus würden zahlreiche Produkte/Anwendungen sehr viel attraktiver (bzw. tlw. sogar erst möglich) machen.

Ansonsten ist das Thema (Samsung Graphen-Popcorn kommt angeblich 2020/2021) schon seit 2017 bekannt. ^^

Mal schauen wieviel davon nur heiße Luft sein wird...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XQG78zsHhPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Und Samsung hatte schonmal seine Probleme mit Akkus (Note7). Die werden hier extra vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Sollten sie aber die Graphen Akkus hinkriegen, dann können sie den Einkaufspreis bestimmen, da Monopol.
> Jeder große Smartphonehersteller wird bei Samsung kaufen wollen. Huawei, Apple ect. .
> ...



Dann solltest du dich mal mit Aktien eindecken  
wobei warte noch die weltweite Rezession ab  dann gibt's die Aktien zu ramschpreisen. Dauert nicht mehr lange. Die Amis wollen ja die 40 jährige Wirtschaftsblase Chinas endlich platzen lassen. Deswegen machen sie ja den ganzen Heckmeck. Die wissen, dass eine globale Rezession China richtig hart treffen wird. Die Amis aber nicht so krass und sie bleiben danach an der Weltspitze. Ansonsten laufen sie Gefahr, dass China sie überholt. -> Ergo man provoziert eine Rezession. China ist sowieso eine riesen Schuldenblase  Trump macht aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht also alles richtig.


----------



## D0pefish (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Giraffen-Akkus mit Lionen-Technik  kommen auch in die grüne Tonne?


----------



## ZeXes (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mal mit Aktien eindecken
> wobei warte noch die weltweite Rezession ab  dann gibt's die Aktien zu ramschpreisen. Dauert nicht mehr lange. Die Amis wollen ja die 40 jährige Wirtschaftsblase Chinas endlich platzen lassen. Deswegen machen sie ja den ganzen Heckmeck. Die wissen, dass eine globale Rezession China richtig hart treffen wird. Die Amis aber nicht so krass und sie bleiben danach an der Weltspitze. Ansonsten laufen sie Gefahr, dass China sie überholt. -> Ergo man provoziert eine Rezession. China ist sowieso eine riesen Schuldenblase  Trump macht aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht also alles richtig.




China ist nicht das Thema hier, aber ich kann Trumps China Politik durchaus verstehen. Sind (auch durch US Politik) Millionen Jobs nach Fernost abgewandert. Know How wird gestohlen und ganze Geräte einfach frech kopiert. Trump hat da durchaus Recht sich aufzuregen. Macron ist da ja nicht anders. Der will ja auch einen härteren Umgang mit China.

Jedoch muss sich Trump hüten. Seine Wiederwahl wird maßgeblich am Erfolg der US Wirtschaft zusammenliegen. Eine Rezession wäre Gift für sein 2020 Wahlkampf.


----------



## Jobsti84 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Wo gibt's das alles zu kaufen?


LiFePo4 meinst du? Eigentlich überall.
Mittlerweile gibt's die Dinger ja sogar schon fertig verpackt, z.B. passend für's KfZ oder Mopped, samt eingebauter Ladeelektronik.
Mein erster war noch extrem teuer, mittlerweile geht's. Gerade für's KFZ (oder Baumaschinen) finde ich die Dinger sinnvoll, primär im Winter.

Für die Interessieren mal ein Fakt: Üblicher Bleigel hat grob 400 Zyklen, dann isser mehr oder minder für die Tonne, die LiFePo4 haben im Vergleich über 6000.
Für mich ist das Thema Akkus primär für mobile PA-Lautsprecher interessant, schwarze Kiste im Hochsommer, wie auch im Winter an der Schneebar.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Die News ist doch Augenwischerei  , oder was denkt ihr wie schnell so ein Graph wächst und was dafür für ein Aufwand notwendig ist  ?

Für die Breite Masse nicht umsetzbar


----------



## ZeXes (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die News ist doch Augenwischerei  , oder was denkt ihr wie schnell so ein Graph wächst und was dafür für ein Aufwand notwendig ist  ?
> 
> Für die Breite Masse nicht umsetzbar



Weit gefehlt. Das war ja lange das Problem von Graphen. Die schwierige Herstellung. Nach jahrelanger Forschung hat man es aber mittlerweile geschafft Graphen in Massen herzustellen.

Hier gibts mehr zu erfahren, warum es mit Graphen noch paar Jahre dauert. Aber es wird kommen. Die 20er Jahre werden die Graphen Jahre.

YouTube


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

wenn es alle Accus ablösen soll massentauglich für jeden  dann eher die 40-50er Jahre wenn überhaupt


----------



## Nuallan (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> und angeblich eine 3-6 mal höhere Energiedichte aufweisen



Not great, not terrible.


----------



## KrHome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Selbstverständlich ist das nicht auf Samsungs Mist gewachsen. Die sind nur einer von vielen, die in dem Bereich forschen und die Grundlagenforschung kam wie immer von irgendeiner Uni. Am Ende wird jeder diese Akkus bauen. Das benötigte Material ist praktischerweise Silizium. Mit dieser Technik steht und fällt der Erfolg der Elektromobilität.

Hier, News von Anfang 2018:
Neuer Silizium-Akku verzehnfacht die moegliche Energiedichte | heise online


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das nicht auf Samsungs Mist gewachsen. Die sind nur einer von vielen, die in dem Bereich forschen und die Grundlagenforschung kam wie immer von irgendeiner Uni. Am Ende wird jeder diese Akkus bauen. Das benötigte Material ist praktischerweise Silizium. Mit dieser Technik steht und fällt der Erfolg der Elektromobilität.
> 
> Hier, News von Anfang 2018:
> Neuer Silizium-Akku verzehnfacht die moegliche Energiedichte | heise online



Noch ein anderer Ansatz Ich hoffe sehr, dass die 20er Jahre eine starke Evolution der Akkutechnologien sehen werden. Dann Aufschwung E-Mobilität und anschließend Autonomes Fahren bis Ende der 20 Jahre.
Und in den 30ern wird es für alle völlig normal sein elektrisch und autonom sich besoffen von der Kneipe abholen zu lassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Für die Breite Masse nicht umsetzbar


Hat man vom Lithium-Akku auch gesagt.


----------



## ZeXes (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Ich finde es witzig, wie ungeduldig manche Menschen sind.

Wann wurde den das erste mal groß von Graphen berichtet? 

2004? Und 2010 gab es erst den Nobelpreis dafür.

Das sind weniger als 20 Jahre. Ein neuer Werkstoff brauch seine Zeit bis er am Markt etabliert ist. 

Das kann locker 20-50 Jahre dauern. Jedoch rechne ich wirklich stark damit das die 20er Jahre der Durchbruch für Graphen werden.

In allen Bereichen.


----------



## AlexAwesome (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich finde es witzig, wie ungeduldig manche Menschen sind.
> 
> Wann wurde den das erste mal groß von Graphen berichtet?
> 
> ...



Arbeitet halt nicht jeder in der Forschung oder Entwicklung und weiß, dass man für den kleinsten Pups oft ewig braucht bis das fehlerfrei funktioniert. Die Leute kriegen nur mit wie jedes Jahr eine neue Generation eines Gadgets erscheint und das erweckt den Eindruck, dass das nur ein Jahr dauert um ein neues Modell zu bringen 
Dass die Dinger gepipelined entwickelt werden und jedes Smartphone mehrere Jahre gebraucht hat ist halt nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## BigYundol (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Graphen lassen sich auch erst seit wenigen Jahren überhaupt einigermassen herstellen. Klar, dass das nicht sofort industriell tauglich herstellbar ist.

Eine weitere Alternative zu Li-Ion könnte ein Akku auf Vanadium-Basis werden:
Vanadium-Akku von Belenos: Forschung und Entwicklung abgeschlossen, erste Tests folgen - ecomento.de

Das Unternehmen befindet sich aber offenbar ebenfalls noch in der Prototypenphase. Der Vorteil neben wohl 30% mehr Kapazität und Unbrennbarkeit sind die besser verfügbaren Rohstoffe.


----------



## empy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Ja, darin liegt sicher Samsungs Zukunft Allerdings  möchte ich einen dann rot glühenden Aluminium-Block weder in die Hand  nehmen, noch ans Ohr halten...



Hauptsache das neuste Phone und online!


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung mÃ¶chte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Not great, not terrible.


Angeblich soll es ja eigentlich 3-6 mal mehr Leistung bei 10x höherer Energiedichte sein. Ich hab es nur mal etwas nach unten korrigiert. ^^


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn es alle Accus ablösen soll massentauglich  für jeden  dann eher die 40-50er Jahre wenn überhaupt


Fortschritt verläuft nicht linear, sondern exponentiell.

Technologischer Fortschritt ist exponentiell!

Technischer Fortschritt @ Wikipedia

520 Wochen Zukunft - Lars Thomsen: Wie die Welt in 10 Jahren aussieht (Vortrag@YouTube)


----------



## Bevier (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



empy schrieb:


> Hauptsache das neuste Phone und online!



Und das leuchtende Rot geht bei den Kiddies sicher als cooler "RGB-Effekt" durch... ^^


----------



## empy (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



Bevier schrieb:


> Und das leuchtende Rot geht bei den Kiddies sicher als cooler "RGB-Effekt" durch... ^^



Zumindest kann man die roten LEDs sparen.


----------



## NatokWa (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Irgendwie nehme ich denen die Erhöhung der Leistungsfähigkeit bzw der Energie-Dichte nicht ab , die eigendlichen Ladungsträger sind die gleichen und die können auch nicht dichter gepackt werden . Nur weil die Anode und Kathode eine Oberflächen-Vergrößernde + Robuster machende "Beschichtung" erhalten ändert sich nicht an der zugrunde liegenden Reaktion welche den Strom speichert/Freigibt , das kann nur SCHNELLER stattfinden in beide Richtungen ....


----------



## LudwigX (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Graphen Akkus,  
ist ja was ganz Neues (2016):  
Turnigy-Graphene - Elektromodellflug Infos


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Arbeitet halt nicht jeder in der Forschung oder Entwicklung und weiß, dass man für den kleinsten Pups oft ewig braucht bis das fehlerfrei funktioniert. Die Leute kriegen nur mit wie jedes Jahr eine neue Generation eines Gadgets erscheint und das erweckt den Eindruck, dass das nur ein Jahr dauert um ein neues Modell zu bringen
> Dass die Dinger gepipelined entwickelt werden und jedes Smartphone mehrere Jahre gebraucht hat ist halt nicht ersichtlich.



Das ist kein Problem des Piplining, sondern eine nicht gerechtfertigte Übertragung von Erwartungen aus der IT-Welt auf ein chemisches Produkt. Wenn mit den verwendeten Elementen eine gewünschte Leistungsdichte nicht möglich, dann ist sie es nicht. Und wenn neue Materialien eingeführt werden sollen, braucht es gegebenenfalls 1-2 Jahrzehnte Forschung ehe man das Grundprinzip und Produktionsmethoden hat – und dann kann einem immer noch die Haltbarkeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Li-Io selbst ist seit 40 Jahren in der Forschung und seit bald 30 Jahren im kommerziellen Einsatz. Wer denkt, dass sich jetzt plötzlich binnen weniger Jahre gigantische Änderungen ergeben, der irrt. Man könnte genauso gut eine LED mit verdoppelter Effizienz wie einen Li-Io-Akku mit verdoppelter Kapazität bei sonst gleichen Eigenschaften verlangen.


----------



## Ulathar (27. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht die Wunderakkuankündigung #123912 ist und das Dingen wirklich mal den Markt erreicht.
Dabei ist mir eine schnellere Ladezeit eigentlich total wurscht (habe kein Problem damit mein Smartphone alle paar Tage mal ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde an die Dose zu stecken). 
Abgesehen davon brauche ich keinen 60°C warmen Hosentaschenwärmer .

Aber die gesteigerte Akkukapazität würde mich brennend interessieren, denn das ist bis heute ein ungelöstes Problem vieler mobiler "highend Geräte".


----------



## BigBoymann (28. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



AlexAwesome schrieb:


> ...Warum sollten die Batteriehersteller ihr Milliardenbusiness auch kaputt machen. Solange die Welt den alten Scheiß noch kauft ist doch alles prima. ...




Naja, eine Firma wie Samsung wird sich wohl nicht so einfach kaufen lassen und wenn Samsung ein Patent auf einen Akku, der eine 5x höhere Ladestromstärke und 45% mehr Kapazität verträgt auf den Markt birngt wird plötzlich niemand mehr an Samsung vorbeikommen. Dann müssen Firmen wie Apple und Tesla ihre Akkus urplötzlich von einem direkten Konkurenten kaufen. Samsung würde mit solch einem Akku quasi ein Monopol errichten können. Hier wrüde sich ein Hersteller nicht ein Milliardenbuisness kaputt machen, sondern ein Milliardenbuisness nahezu komplett an sich reißen. 

Dazu kommt, dass es ja weiterhin die gleiche Akkutechnik bleiben soll, denn so wie ich die Artikel verstehe bleibt es beim grds. Aufbau Lithium Ionen, lediglich die Anode und Kathode werden mit einem Graphengitter überzogen. Da braucht sich dann auch niemand Gedanken über die Ressourcen machen, denn Graphen bestehen aus Kohlenstoff und etwas sarkastisch gemeint, kann man auch einfach ins Krematorium rennen und sich dort jede Menge Kohlenstoffstaub aus dem Brennraum holen (Thema organische Chemie). Aber zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich natürlich nicht weiß wie man Graphen herstellt und welches Ausgangsmaterial man dazu nutzt.


----------



## BigBoymann (28. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Man könnte genauso gut eine LED mit verdoppelter Effizienz wie einen Li-Io-Akku mit verdoppelter Kapazität bei sonst gleichen Eigenschaften verlangen.



Aber genau das ist in den letzten 10 Jahren passiert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 2004 hat sich der LED Markt extrem entwickelt. Wir sind da auch noch lange nicht am Ende angekommen, auch wenn man vom heutigen Standpunkt aus behaupten sollte, dass Sprünge bei LED's nicht mehr zu erwarten sind. Bei weißem Licht gibt es meine ich eine Schallgrenze bei 300-320 lm/W, mehr ist aus physikalischer Betrachtung nicht drin. Aber da sind noch keinerlei Verluste eingerechnet und auch bei einer LED hat alles Verluste, zum einen das Glas, zum anderen der Spannungswandler usw. Ich denke realistisch liegt die Grenze bei 170-200 lm/W, was aber immer noch einer Verdoppelung der heute erreichten Werte entsprechen würde.  Von daher wäre es schön


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. August 2019)

*AW: Neue Batterie-Technik: Samsung möchte ab 2021 auf Graphen-Akkus setzen*

Ich rede nicht von LED-Leuchtmitteln, sondern von LEDs selbst. Kein Glas, keine Spannungswandler, auch keine spektralen Aspekte. Genauso wie es beim Lade- und Entlademanagement, der Packdichte und der Ladezyklen von Li-Io große Fortschritte geben hat, aber die in einem Ionenaustausch gespeicherte Energie nunmal gleich geblieben ist


----------

